# Cameron Lyon



## Darin (Nov 7, 2013)

I know this has passed a few weeks but I thought it should be known (many of you already know). I have heard nothing but wonderful things about him. It happened when the site was acting up so it wasn't posted.
Cameron was a certified arborist from NJ.
http://haddon.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/tree-service-worker-dies-from-fall-in-haddonfield
He was a member here. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/members/cameron.29800/


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 8, 2013)

awful sad loss


----------



## greg storms (Nov 8, 2013)

Condolences to the family... May your endeavors be accomplished safely as you carry on...


----------

